# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Σιλικονη με μουχλα στη ντουζιερα

## ioannislab

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,
εδω και ενα χρονο μενω στην Γερμανια μονιμα και εχω ενα θεματακι με την ντουζιερα μου στο διαμερισμα. Οπως βλεπετε και στις φωτο εκει που ενωνονται τα πλακακια του τοιχου με το δαπεδο εχει πιασει μουχλα. Εκεινη η ενωση ειχε σιλικονη λευκη και την εχω αλλαξει ηδη δυο φορες με αλλη αντιμουχλικη συνηθης ποιοτητας (περιπου 3 € το σωληναριο) αφου το στεγνωσα καλα με θερμο αερα. Η μουχλα ομως επιμενει. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την αποψη σας. Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ανωτερης ποιοτητας σιλικονη αντιμουχλικη ειδική για μπανιο (περιπου 20€ το σωληναριο) ή θα ηταν καλυτερο να βαλω λευκη κολλα πλακιδιων καθως νομιζω στην Ελλάδα αυτο βαζουν εκει και οχι σιλικονη. 
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
20161203_135512.jpg20161203_135524.jpg20161203_135539.jpg

----------


## picdev

Ρίξε χλωρινη και βγαλτην , πλεον τα μαγαζιά έχουν μία σιλικόνη με εγγύηση 10 χρόνια ότι δεν πιάνει μούχλα , δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά.τηβ έχω αγοράσει κάνει κάτω από 10€.
Επίσης προσπαθήσε να κάνεις φάλτσο για να μην μένουν νερά, βλέπω ότι δεν έχεις στρώσει καλά . Όταν λέω φάλτσο εννοω να έχει κλήση ο αρμός , σαν να κάμει ανηφόρα

----------


## elektronio

Πάρε ένα αφυγραντήρα. Αφού πρώτα βγάλεις την μούχλα δεν θέλει ούτε σιλικόνες ούτε τίποτε άλλο. Μετά το μπάνιο βάζεις τον αφυγραντήρα και το στεγνώνει τελείως. Χωρίς υγρασία στην ατμόσφαιρα του μπάνιου δεν θα ξαναπιάσει μούχλα και δεν θα μυρίζει άσχημα. Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το ταβάνι του μπάνιου, το καθάρισα το έβαψα και με τον αφυγραντήρα δεν ξαναμούχλιασε. Ασε που τον χρησιμοποιείς και στο υπόλοιπο σπίτι.

----------


## nyannaco

Ξεκίνα ξηλώνοντας εντελώς τη σιλικόνη που υπάρχει. Στη συνέχεια, η μούχλα πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί ριζικά, δεν αρκεί το καθάρισμα που απομακρύνει ό,τι βλέπεις, μένουν πίσω σπόρια και ξαναθεριεύει. Χρησιμοποίησε ένα καθαριστικό μούχλας που τα σκοτώνει (υπάρχουν στα χρωματοπωλεία, και πολλές φορές και στα σούπερ μάρκετ). Αφού ξεμπερδέψεις με τη μούχλα, ξέχνα τις σιλικόνες για αυτή τη χρήση, και χρησιμοποίησε αρμόστοκο πλακιδίων.

----------

chipakos-original (04-12-16), vasilisd (03-12-16)

----------


## picdev

Ή χλωρίνη σκοτώνει τη μούχλα , αυτό είναι το καλύτερο καθαριστικό

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπερα στην ομαδα,
> εδω και ενα χρονο μενω στην Γερμανια μονιμα και εχω ενα θεματακι με την ντουζιερα μου στο διαμερισμα. Οπως βλεπετε και στις φωτο εκει που ενωνονται τα πλακακια του τοιχου με το δαπεδο εχει πιασει μουχλα. Εκεινη η ενωση ειχε σιλικονη λευκη και την εχω αλλαξει ηδη δυο φορες με αλλη αντιμουχλικη συνηθης ποιοτητας (περιπου 3 € το σωληναριο) αφου το στεγνωσα καλα με θερμο αερα. Η μουχλα ομως επιμενει. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε την αποψη σας. Σκεφτομαι να βαλω ανωτερης ποιοτητας σιλικονη αντιμουχλικη ειδική για μπανιο (περιπου 20€ το σωληναριο) ή θα ηταν καλυτερο να βαλω λευκη κολλα πλακιδιων καθως νομιζω στην Ελλάδα αυτο βαζουν εκει και οχι σιλικονη. 
> Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
> 20161203_135512.jpg20161203_135524.jpg20161203_135539.jpg


Αυτό που σου γράφει ο Νίκος στο #4 ,εγώ θα έβγαζα πρώτα τελείως τον παλιό στοκο στους αρμούς διότι αν υπάρχει λίγο μούχλα που έχει απομείνει δεν κάνεις τίποτα βάζοντας από επάνω καινούρια σιλικόνη και στο τέλος στόκο πλακιδίων.Φυσικά μετά τη χρήση του μπάνιου αν βάλεις έναν ανεμιστήρα για πέντε λεπτά θα στεγνώσουν τα πάντα κι έτσι δεν θα έχεις μούχλα. Φυσικά δεν αφήνεις υγρά σφουγγάρια να στάζουν συνέχεια στο σημείο διότι έτσι γεννιούνται καινούρια βακτήρια και μουχλιάζει η περιοχή.

----------


## xsterg

γω θα ελεγα να βγαλει την σιλικονη και να τοποθετησει κολλα πλακιδιων.

----------


## Gaou

πέραν αυτών που λένε οι απο πάνω υπάρχουν σιλικονούχοι αρμόστοκοι οι οποίοι ειναι πολύ δυνατοι. στο τέλος για να κάνεις αυτο που ειπε ο ακης ότι και αν εφαρμόσεις φόρα ενα πλαστικό γάντι και πέρνα στην γωνια το δαχτυλο σου να διαμορφώσεις ωραια το υλικό.

εγώ πάντως θα σου έλεγα ότι τα πλακίδια θέλουν ξυλωμα εφαρμογή υλικου στην τοιχοποιία και μετα ξαναπέρασμα γιατι εκτος του ότι δεν θα ξεμπρδεψεις θα αρχισουν να ξεκολανε και θα ειναι προβλημα.

----------


## kalamatas79

> γω θα ελεγα να βγαλει την σιλικονη και να τοποθετησει κολλα πλακιδιων.


Η κολα πλακιδιων δεν κανει για αυτη τη δουλεια, αρμοστοκο θα βαλει.

Παντως οτι και να κανεις πρεπει να βρεις τροπο να μην εχει υγρασια το μπανιο γιατι μετα απο καιρο θα σου ξαναβγαλει μουχλα.

Σταλθηκε απο εμενα χρησιμοποιωντας Tapatalk

----------


## geroget

Κανονικα το μπανιο θελει αποξυλωση και τοποθετιση νεων πλακιδιων  γιατι οπως προανεφερθηκε εχει υγρασια απο πισω αλλα εαν δεν ειναι δικο σου το σπιτι χρησιμοποιησε   PATTEX SP101  και καθαρισες αφου πριν ριξεις σπρευ αντιμουχλικο  και αφου αποξυλωσεις παλαια σιλικονη αρα εργασια +υλικα  δες μηπως  ανενεωσης το μπανιο σου
pattex.JPG

----------


## kalamatas79

> Κανονικα το μπανιο θελει αποξυλωση και τοποθετιση νεων πλακιδιων  γιατι οπως προανεφερθηκε εχει υγρασια απο πισω αλλα εαν δεν ειναι δικο σου το σπιτι χρησιμοποιησε   PATTEX SP101  και καθαρισες αφου πριν ριξεις σπρευ αντιμουχλικο  και αφου αποξυλωσεις παλαια σιλικονη αρα εργασια +υλικα  δες μηπως  ανενεωσης το μπανιο σου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42783


Δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε απο μια φοτο αν εχει υγρασια  πισω απο τα πλακακια, σε πρωτη φαση δειχνει μουχλα στον αρμο (υγρασια απο υδρατμους που μενουν μεσα στο μπανιο).

 

Σταλθηκε απο εμενα χρησιμοποιωντας Tapatalk

----------


## geroget

Το μπάνιο είναι ταλαιπωρημένο αλλά ότι Πης σε ευχαριστω



> Δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε απο μια φοτο αν εχει υγρασια  πισω απο τα πλακακια, σε πρωτη φαση δειχνει μουχλα στον αρμο (υγρασια απο υδρατμους που μενουν μεσα στο μπανιο).
> 
>  
> 
> Σταλθηκε απο εμενα χρησιμοποιωντας Tapatalk

----------


## ioannislab

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και τις συμβουλες σας. Υποψιαζομαι οτι ισως υπαρχει και παραπανω μουχλα και σιγουρα υγρασια απο πισω καθως τα πλακακια σε καποια σημεια εχουν χαλαρωσει και καποιοι αρμοι εχουν ανοιξει. πιο ψηλα ομως. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω και παρα πολλα καθως το σπιτι δεν ειναι δικο μου ουτε θελω να ανοιξω μεγαλες ιστοριες με ξηλωμα πλακιδιων που απαιτουν και χρονο και χρημα και ατσαλια. Περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερει να μην γινει πολυ χειροτερο και να προστατευσω οσο γινεται το ηδη υπαρχον συστημα και οπτικα να μην φαινεται τοσο αυτη η μαυριλα. το κακο ειναι οτι στη δεξια πλευρα ειναι η βρυση και τα σφουγγαρια και επισης εδω απαγορευεται να πωλειται η χλωρινη στα σουπερ μαρκετ και εχουν υποκαταστατα αλλα σιγουρα μπορω να βρω καποιο ισχυρο καθαριστικο σε χρωματοπολεια. Εχω μια ερωτηση ακομη. Ο αρμοστοκος που λετε εννοειτε αυτον που ειναι σε λευκη σκονη και αναμεμιγμενος με νερο μπαινει αναμεσα απο τα πλακακια και κανει τους αρμους? ή εννοειτε αυτον που ειναι σε σωληναριο και βαζουμε στις πορτες και η διαφορα του απο την σιλικονη είναι οτι βάφεται? επισης οντως πολυ καλη ιδεα να του δωσω σχημα γιατι μεχρι τωρα το μονο που με ενοιαζε ειναι να βουλωσω το κενο.

----------


## kalamatas79

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας και τις συμβουλες σας. Υποψιαζομαι οτι ισως υπαρχει και παραπανω μουχλα και σιγουρα υγρασια απο πισω καθως τα πλακακια σε καποια σημεια εχουν χαλαρωσει και καποιοι αρμοι εχουν ανοιξει. πιο ψηλα ομως. Δυστυχως δεν μπορω να κανω και παρα πολλα καθως το σπιτι δεν ειναι δικο μου ουτε θελω να ανοιξω μεγαλες ιστοριες με ξηλωμα πλακιδιων που απαιτουν και χρονο και χρημα και ατσαλια. Περισσοτερο με ενδιαφερει να μην γινει πολυ χειροτερο και να προστατευσω οσο γινεται το ηδη υπαρχον συστημα και οπτικα να μην φαινεται τοσο αυτη η μαυριλα. το κακο ειναι οτι στη δεξια πλευρα ειναι η βρυση και τα σφουγγαρια και επισης εδω απαγορευεται να πωλειται η χλωρινη στα σουπερ μαρκετ και εχουν υποκαταστατα αλλα σιγουρα μπορω να βρω καποιο ισχυρο καθαριστικο σε χρωματοπολεια. Εχω μια ερωτηση ακομη. Ο αρμοστοκος που λετε εννοειτε αυτον που ειναι σε λευκη σκονη και αναμεμιγμενος με νερο μπαινει αναμεσα απο τα πλακακια και κανει τους αρμους? ή εννοειτε αυτον που ειναι σε σωληναριο και βαζουμε στις πορτες και η διαφορα του απο την σιλικονη είναι οτι βάφεται? επισης οντως πολυ καλη ιδεα να του δωσω σχημα γιατι μεχρι τωρα το μονο που με ενοιαζε ειναι να βουλωσω το κενο.


Το πρωτο....   (σε σκονη, διαφορα χρωματα)

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I8260 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Δεν πουλάνε χλωρίνη στα σούπερ μάρκετ ?

----------


## ioannislab

Πουλανε ενα καθαριστικο που λεει chlorex και ειναι στην ουσια υποκαταστατο χλωρινης.Συγκριτικα με την δικη μας την συμπηκνωμενη ή την απλη δεν ειναι τοσο ισχυρο. Για καθαρισμα στο μπανιο καλο ειναι. Εχει και cilit bang που τα θεωρω ισχυροτερα. Αλλα ως προς την εξουδετερωση της μουχλας δεν ξερω ποσο ισχυρα ειναι. Εχω δει ομως πολυ ισχυρα καθαριστικα σε καταστηματα με χρωματα.

----------


## kalamatas79

Παρε επαγγελματικο καθαριστικο για πλακακια. ( πρεπει να αεριζεται καλα ο χωρος).

Σταλθηκε απο εμενα χρησιμοποιωντας Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

πως δεν πουλανε? και εγω πατρα ειμαι και βρισκω σε ολα τα μεγαλα και μικρα σουπερ μαρκετ.

----------


## ioannislab

Στην Πατρα οντως πουλανε παντου. Αλλα οπως γραφω στο πρωτο ποστ εδω και ενα χρονο μενω μονιμα Γερμανια και απογορευεται με νομο να πουλησουν χλωρινη. Ισως πουλανε σε χημικα για βιομηχανικη χρηση αλλα δεν εχω τετοιες ακρες και σιγουρα θα χρειαζομαι ειδικη αδεια για να αγορασω.

----------


## ioannislab

Καλησπερα στη ομαδα,
βρηκα χρονο μεσα στις γιορτες και το εφτιαξα. Εβγαλα την παλια σιλικονη, την οποια δεν την κραταγε τιποτα και περναγε το νερο ευκολα απο πισω. Το επλυνα με μουχλο-καθαριστικο που βρηκα σε καταστημα, (με εγδαραν λιγο) και στεγνωσα τα παντα με θερμο αερα. Στη συνεχεια περασα αρμο λευκο για πλακιδια και του εκανα και κατηφοριτσα οπως μου προτεινατε. Μεχρι σημερα μοιαζει να εκατσε καλα και να λειτουργει. Το παρατηρω και βλεπω. Σας επισυναπτω και φωτο με το αποτελεσμα.
20170117_211022.jpg20170117_211014.jpg20170117_211027.jpg20170117_211041.jpg

----------

